# your fav carp bait???



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

whats your fav carp bait.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

corn. it is the only thing ive tried though. it still is very effectine and easy to spread in an area


----------



## schwing343 (Apr 11, 2006)

bread, cheap, easy to use


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

strawberry flavored doughball is a carp killer


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have tried corn, bread, vanilla doughballs, strawberry doughballs and nightcrawlers. I have only caught carp on crawlers. I have read on a carp website that they favor nightcrawlers, but it seems like the gills in lakes usually take it before the carp comes near. I do most of my carp fishing in the sandy creek at a spot that is infested with carp and I have used corn there and worms. never caught a thing on the corn, but brought in a ton on the worms.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

The best I have found is the old favorite which is Wheaties cereal.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

kennedy327 said:


> I have tried corn, bread, vanilla doughballs, strawberry doughballs and nightcrawlers. I have only caught carp on crawlers. I have read on a carp website that they favor nightcrawlers, but it seems like the gills in lakes usually take it before the carp comes near. I do most of my carp fishing in the sandy creek at a spot that is infested with carp and I have used corn there and worms. never caught a thing on the corn, but brought in a ton on the worms.


Everything you have listed works. You are right about other fish getting to night crawlers before the carp.

I would still suggest sweet corn. Get a few cans and chum in the same area you are fishing. A cheaper method is to get some field corn to chum with. Just soak it and/or boilie it a few days ahead of time. I like to use cheap birdseed that is high in millet with the field corn as chum.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

TimJC said:


> Everything you have listed works. You are right about other fish getting to night crawlers before the carp.
> 
> I would still suggest sweet corn. Get a few cans and chum in the same area you are fishing. A cheaper method is to get some field corn to chum with. Just soak it and/or boilie it a few days ahead of time. I like to use cheap birdseed that is high in millet with the field corn as chum.


I never actually chummed with the corn, just threw it on a hook. Ill have to buy more then one can at a time so I can chum.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Make sure to put in a little bit at time and do it frequently.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

At most big pet stores or Tractor Supply you can get a 50 lb bag of feed corn for about $10. Do what Tim said, either boil it or soak it in a bucket. Usually I will put a bunch in a 5 gallon bucket then pour really hot water over it and seal it up for a day or 2. Then I will check it and fill with more water until the corn had soaked it all up and the water level doesnt drop. Usually I will flavor my field corn with either molasses, brown sugar, or maple syrup, all can obviously be found at your grocery store, nothing to special about them. Also feed pellets work good for chum also, rabbit, guinea pig, chicken, etc. If the carp really key on sweet corn, try going to a GFS or Sam's club and get the 6 lb cans of corn, they run about $2. Usually I open them at home and then dump the corn into a 1 gallon zip lock bag. Now you have plenty of chum and hook bait w/o lugging around cans of corn. Then if you have any left over just seal the bag and put it in your fridge for next time.

Jake


----------



## davethefish (Aug 31, 2006)

hempseed, and corn or tigernuts are very good, as well as partiblend, (a mixture of small bird seeds and aniseed oil) and boilies, usually a HNV protein mix are my favorites.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the info. In the US it is actually cheaper to get maize so your picture would actually be reversed. I appreciate the perspective of UK anglers. Even those of us that use English methods do it a bit differently as specialist carp baits aren't as easy to come by. We also have some nusiance fish to deal with (catfish), so fishy baits aren't wildly used though they do work.


----------



## davethefish (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi, i'd be interested to hear of the differences between U.S. and U.K methods of fishing. maize is quite cheap here too, at £0.25/lb while hemp is £0.50p/lb 
but maize is rarely used in large quantities, as over here, hemp and other small seeds, can pre-occupy and hold carp feeding in an area better than a high percentage of maize, giving you a better chance of a hookbait pick-up. 

although the water i fish at the moment has a particle ban you are not allowed to use any particles at all!

i suppose you could use a milk protein HNV bait, but milk protein ingredients are a lot more expensive than fishmeals.....


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Maize and canned sweet corn are still go to baits here. If you are looking to more information on Americanized baits, try Carp Anglers Group.
http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

the best carp bait that i found are the old faithful nitecrawlers and i also have had luck with corn ....


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i like bread and power bait for carp


----------



## reaper (Sep 24, 2006)

Dough bait made from wheaties & pepsi,no need to do any chumin.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I like to use Ry-Krisp crackers with vanilla extract. The crackers become so tough you can bounce them off the ground. There's nothing worse than making a long cast and not knowing if your bait fell off or not, not a factor with this bait. I roll the dough around the shank of the hook and leave the point exposed since it's such a tough bait.


----------

